
Show HN: Pastry Development Kit - peferron
http://pastrynow.com
======
peferron
We work in tech and often use/design SDKs. We had this goofy idea to build a
“Pastry Development Kit” to help food lovers bake great French pastries at
home, with the qualities we appreciate in good SDKs: easy setup, simple
interfaces, clear and exhaustive documentation.

It took over 40 kit iterations before finally making one that everyone (so
far) loves: the Raspberry Pie Kit!

I wrote this landing page and did my best to avoid the most reviled HN
offenses like scrolljacking or requiring JS for stuff that shouldn’t need to.
:) There’s still work to be done: better accessibility, less janky 3D
animation, less ugly sticky header. I’m a software engineer starting to learn
design and let’s just say it’s not easy.

What do you think? I’d be curious to hear HN feedback about both the product
and the landing page.

------
Isamu
Very nice landing page, looked at it first on desktop and then on mobile. Was
shocked (!) to see that it looked fine on mobile, in both portrait and
landscape. Clearly you need to go back and iterate on this until it takes
forever to load and displays overlapping/unreadable text :)

Plus the sign-up was prominent, there is plenty of explanation easily within
reach, and the product looks attractive. You need to learn more about
obfuscating your value prop :)

Thanks for posting this, it makes me think there are some people who are
actually trying to get it right.

------
nicholasreed
This is really well done! The website was beautiful and ran well on desktop
and mobile,

It took a few clicks (after being sold on the idea) to get to the decision-
making information: price and servings. A simple solution would be to add
serving information directly to the online store list (where you currently
have online pricing). You could also add the "Most Popular" item (again, with
price and serving info) to the bottom of the initial landing page.

~~~
MichaelFan
Hi! I'm working peferron on this project.

Thanks for the feedbacks. In order to immediately launch something, we used
square to establish a marketplace so we can show what we got and take
payments.

Because we have different serving sizes, what is the typical number of
servings you'd be looking for?

------
tchadwick
The landing page looks really good! Including the pastry hat in the kit is
awesome too. If I lived in the US, I'd probably get this as a gift for
someone. Maybe targeting it to the parents of children/teenagers that like to
bake would work out?

~~~
MichaelFan
Thanks! There are many "baking mix" or even "baking kit" on the market but
none of them are "complete". In cooking, if you have a good knife, it's almost
OK to start something.

In baking, if you don't have the right utensils, you'd probably be limited to
cookies and brownies.

That's why we decided to include everything because many people, especially if
you never baked before, don't have these tools.

Testing with parents is a very good idea and we tried with one or two
families. The biggest problem we are facing is how to communicate. To sell to
kids, you have to convince both the kids (to play) and the parents (to pay)...

